# NZ lost to india



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

Well the tittle says the all......

GO NZ GO

Source: TV


----------



## RMN (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

as i predicted!Smile

anyway Dhoni has paid for his mistakes....Rohit and Irfan
id rather play Sachin instead of Rohit!!!!!

India has to play Praveen instead of Rohit,Irfan can play specialist batsman and bowl part time
or
play Praveen and Jadeja instead of Irfan and Rohit.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

good. they should get them back to ground.


----------



## Pat (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

It was their first match in the tour. I am pretty sure they would improve as they play more in those conditions.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Finally! What a defeat! I mean... complete with the coach calling team India the best in the world days before the match. They actually believed him! What a complacent lot! Lets hope we get to see some competitive cricket in the coming ODIs.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Comon - it's the first match(T20) they lose after quite a long time, This is the first tour for many of the to NZ. Consider the condition/Umpaire they should come to their best in few days - I hope for the next T20.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

So the winning streak is over I guess..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

because sri lanka was quite weak @ that moment so INDIA showed their capacities 


Wining against south africa,NZ, Assuie r the source of winning


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Huh!! Indian Batsman were soo overconfident and just wanted to hit  sixs instead of making more runs....coz the ground was small....Raina saved our face else 80/6 was too bad.

Sehwag looked in form...I hope he do well in other matches.
Rohit Sharma is really not someone we can ever depend...I have never seen him even making 30 runs...let Ravindra Jadeja play...he is a good player.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^^Well that's the problem, in our Indian team there is a lot of favouritism going on and hence the good players stay where they are and they don't get a chance to show what they got..


----------



## shivkumar (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

One loss and everyone starts complaining... starts asking remove these players ... bring those players and what not...

Come on guys, you can't expect India to win all the matches... India is touring NZ after long time with bunch of new players with idea of conditions in NZ. This was their first match.. I am sure that we will perform well in coming matches..

Best of Luck to Indian Team...


----------



## confused!! (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Why all of you are behaving like Hindi News Channels..One result gone bad and all of you are jumping over Team India's neck


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Big deal India lost !!

as long as we get to see a good game, I just don't care who wins and who doesn't...

btw, shouldn't this CRICKET TALK be continued over here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101758 ??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Some of the posts are laughable here."Indian team is overconfident" "india deserved it" 
Bhaiyon sirf india hi khelne nahi utari hai New Zealand also wants to win.And you can't expect india to win every single game.They have not reached that level of consistency.
First match of the tour and without practice.It wasnt a bad performance.Even though indian batsman were throwing their wickets they still managed to score 162.Imagine if another top order batsman have stayed there with Raina.New Zealand team is one of the top 4 teams currently.They played very well against the aussies.
And to those who change their opinions about the team in every match please dont watch cricket you know nothing about it.


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

I'am not a indian supporter...NZl supporter...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Look at Ian O brian's blog i think he is the first cricketer to write a blog that too b/w the series? He had explained how and what he bowled in the first T20.

*blogs.cricinfo.com/iainobrien/archives/2009/02/beating_the_world_champions_wa.php


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



gaurav_indian said:


> Bhaiyon sirf india hi khelne nahi utari hai New Zealand also wants to win.And you can't expect india to win every single game.They have not reached that level of consistency.
> First match of the tour and without practice.It wasnt a bad performance.Even though indian batsman were throwing their wickets they still managed to score 162.Imagine if another top order batsman have stayed there with Raina.New Zealand team is one of the top 4 teams currently.They played very well against the aussies.
> And to those who change their opinions about the team in every match please dont watch cricket you know nothing about it.


I agree with you. 

But I believe that T20 World Cup was a "tuka". And the media highlights us as the 'invincibles in T20'. Especially that moronic India TV.  What had happened when we had played the T20I in Australia? I guess, we didn't even manage to score 80 runs there.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



gagandeep said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> But I believe that T20 World Cup was a "tuka". And the media highlights us as the 'invincibles in T20'. Especially that moronic India TV.  What had happened when we had played the T20I in Australia? I guess, we didn't even manage to score 80 runs there.



Yaar if T20 world cup can be a tuka then not scoring more then 80 runs was a bad luck too...both go side by side

But I agree with that TV channel comments ..they say as if team is unbeatable.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

These TV channels are BS! Wah cricket and all. They're just a waste of time. Ek match haar jaayen toh aisi taisi kar daalte hain.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^ ^ ^ For Indian news channels, Sports=Cricket. Full stop. And they treat it as a matter of national pride. A loss is a disgrace to the whole nation, they say.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^^
L0l


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Typical IndiaTV news 

"Dhyan se dekhiye is Dhoni ko yeh wohi khilaadi hai jisne bharat ko vishwa vijeta banaya tha T20 ke zoom karke dekhiye kaise apna wicket phenk ke yeh aise chal pare jaise yeh pitch na ho koi Fashion show ho." 

Zee News :-

"Bharatiye khilaadiyon ko runon ko laalch nahi karna chahiye dhyan se dekhiye yuvraj singh ki yeh clip jismein yeh bhangraa kar rahe hai aaj agar hum match jeet gaye hote toh aise hi bhangraa kar rahe hote"


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Okay indian fan boyz....lets see how india plays today..

India lost one more time....what say guys......???


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



gaurav_indian said:


> Typical IndiaTV news
> 
> "Dhyan se dekhiye is Dhoni ko yeh wohi khilaadi hai jisne bharat ko vishwa vijeta banaya tha T20 ke zoom karke dekhiye kaise apna wicket phenk ke yeh aise chal pare jaise yeh pitch na ho koi Fashion show ho."


Hahahaha...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

India lost again. Cue: Indian news channels declaring a state of emergency, calling it a 'black day' in Indian history.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Kl@w-24 said:


> India lost again. Cue: Indian news channels declaring a state of emergency, calling it a 'black day' in Indian history.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Hope they will manage to play better in 1days & tests.
It is always difficult to beat heavyweight teams at their land.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


>



aaj khush toh bahut hoga tu 


Stars news pe 8 baje "kaise dher huey sher"  delkhna na bhoolna 

Ravi Shastri is clever jab india match jeet rahi hoti hai toh taarif itni karta hai ke kya bolu.And jab pata hai haarne wali hai toh bol dega "aaj cricket ki jeet hui" 



ITTechPerson said:


> Hope they will manage to play better in 1days & tests.
> It is always difficult to beat heavyweight teams at their land.



India will win the ODI series they wont play Slumslog Shots now.We have seen New Zealand's weakness today i.e spinners.
But Ravindra Jadeja isnt part of ODI team?And ishant is injured?


----------



## RMN (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

India is going to win the ODI's and TESTs no doubt but wont be easy.
@gaurav
Jadeja is in the ODI squad.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



RMN said:


> India is going to win the ODI's and TESTs no doubt but wont be easy.
> @gaurav
> Jadeja is in the ODI squad.



*content-ind.cricinfo.com/nzvind2009/content/current/series/366616.html


He was only in the T20 squad.He is better than Ojha baba.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



gaurav_indian said:


> Ravi Shastri is clever jab india match jeet rahi hoti hai toh taarif itni karta hai ke kya bolu.And jab pata hai haarne wali hai toh bol dega "aaj cricket ki jeet hui"


Uski ek aur aadat hai, "Over 700 runs blah blah blab" presentation ceremony k waqt.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



gagandeep said:


> Uski ek aur aadat hai, "Over 700 runs blah blah blab" presentation ceremony k waqt.



Woh toh bolega hi curators 50-50 rupay jo dete hai usko unki taarif karne ke liye.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



gaurav_indian said:


> aaj khush toh bahut hoga tu
> 
> 
> Stars news pe 8 baje "kaise dher huey sher"  delkhna na bhoolna



Oops i missed that show..


I'am not a nz fan too...
I'm anti india fan


----------



## eggman (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


> I'm anti india fan



Just curious, why so?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^^Jadeja was not part of the original ODI team..Has he been included lately??


----------



## Coool (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



eggman said:


> Just curious, why so?



i wanted to be a cricketer and want to play for india....well thats a long story....that's not gonna end up now if i start.....


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^^ hmmmm, I think your story will be interesting.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

coool, TDF is THE PLACE to share all your stories... look around on TDF...you'll find may threads that share their "love" stories... so probably yours will be a welcome change ..


----------



## Coool (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Sorry guys......I don't want to rewind it one once again in my mind....Sorry guys....Please leave that one.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


> i wanted to be a cricketer and want to play for india....well thats a long story....that's not gonna end up now if i start.....



Even i wanted to be a cricketer.But i dont hate india.There are many guys still playing cricket in their gully's who dream of playing cricket for india.Dont think you are the only one in india.Guys like Irfan,Dhoni,Raina,Kaif,Sehwag came from small towns and look where they are now.If they can climb that ladder with their hardwork anyone can if they work harder.



gagandeep said:


> ^^ hmmmm, I think your story will be interesting.



haan tabhi tere avatar ke haath machal rahe hai kuch interesting sun ne ke liye.


----------



## Coool (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^^ mai league matches me b accha perform karaatha...
State selections me select  karnekeliye 10k tak mange the...woh b playing 11 hothe ki nahi hothe ki pathanahi..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


> ^^ mai league matches me b accha perform karaatha...
> State selections me select  karnekeliye 10k tak mange the...woh b playing 11 hothe ki nahi hothe ki pathanahi..



dekha story nikal aayi na.Yeh toh har jagah hota hai bhai.Ab toh IPL and ICL bhi hai try karta rah.


----------



## Coool (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^ mai toh thabi se cricket choddhe


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


> ^ mai toh thabi se cricket choddhe



phir toh tu kacha khilaadi niklaa


----------



## Coool (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^ ok man....leave it..lets get ontopic.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


> ^ ok man....leave it..lets get ontopic.



maine pakra hi kab tha lol 

Acha predict karo India-NZ series mein who will be the winner and with what margin?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

India will win 5-0.


----------



## Coool (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Well, playing in nz pitchs are like playing on cement wicket which Indians are not used to..remember dhoni in second t20? He strugle to find timing..that will happen to all youngstars in this series..england,w.i,s.a,aus,nz pitchs are totally different from sub continent...remember last years series against aus in aus? The key man in that series is sachin. Infact he is the man responsible for that series win..he is the key man in this series too..if he clicks anything can happen..in the test series we had a game on because of senior members which nz lacks..i think nz will win the series with 4-1....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

cool nazar nahi aa raha? 

lagta hai hun cool nu sardi lag gayi


----------



## Coool (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^ Xams fever boss !

aaj khush toh bahut hoga tu...
Stars news pe 8 baje "*kaise sher huey dher*"  delkhna na bhoolna

Still 4 games to go lets see....


----------



## Pat (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


> aaj khush toh bahut hoga tu...
> Stars news pe 8 baje "*kaise sher huey dher*"  delkhna na bhoolna


Rather it would be "Kaise Shero ne kiya Shikaar" 
Wonderful victory for Indians btw


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


> ^ Xams fever boss !
> 
> aaj khush toh bahut hoga tu...
> Stars news pe 8 baje "*kaise sher huey dher*"  delkhna na bhoolna
> ...



abey yaar kaise sher huey dher ka title match haarne pe hai.

Aaj ka title hoga bharat ke ballebajjo ne kiwiyon ki dhajjiyaan uraayi.


----------



## Coool (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^ Mai tho sirf thumara earlier post *kaise dher huey sher* ko reverse karatha........


----------



## ITTechPerson (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Now some one pls chng the thread heading - Indian team has started wining again


----------



## Coool (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



ITTechPerson said:


> Indian team has started wining again



That does'nt last long.....


----------



## spironox (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Indian team is a wrong term to address the multi-core minting 11+2 team members,  specially breeded to give us goose bumps when seen and also to sign some autography at some times, mostly seen in adds and on ramp showcasing some real Macho images 

Gov had officially announced to refer This winning /loosing/fighting/ team as TEAM INDIA !!

yeah we might win after all we got a good team of goof's who some times can do miracles < not often >  happy that the two loosing helped them to get to ground and this win on 3rd march concretes the future plays


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^^and what about all the matches won during 2008

You seem like a die hard Hindi news channel fan..always have a problem with Team India


----------



## spironox (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



confused!! said:


> ^^and what about all the matches won during 2008
> 
> You seem like a die hard Hindi news channel fan..always have a problem with Team India



^^ sorry my friend i love watching cricket and even today was able to see them thanks to weekly off on tuesdays !! 

i am a fan of these wonderful people and have been to ranjit trophy matches in the early morning to see them playing .. but the thing is its now not the same what it used to be i mean our team is strong no doubt but i am afraid too deliverable at times too 

i dont watch any particular news channel except INDIA TV for good goofy houmor that is telecaste 24*7 as breaking news and special programs its so funny , i mean a stress reliver for office hehehe


----------



## confused!! (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



spironox said:


> ^^ sorry my friend i love watching cricket and even today was able to see them thanks to weekly off on tuesdays !!
> 
> i am a fan of these wonderful people and have been to ranjit trophy matches in the early morning to see them playing .. but the thing is its now not the same what it used to be i mean our team is strong no doubt but i am afraid too deliverable at times too
> 
> i dont watch any particular news channel except INDIA TV for good goofy houmor that is telecaste 24*7 as breaking news and special programs its so funny , i mean a stress reliver for office hehehe



He He you are correct this time..India TV is better than a comedy channel

BTW you have gone to watch Ranji matches..really appreciated


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


> Well, playing in nz pitchs are like playing on cement wicket which Indians are not used to..remember dhoni in second t20? He strugle to find timing..that will happen to all youngstars in this series..england,w.i,s.a,aus,nz pitchs are totally different from sub continent...remember last years series against aus in aus? The key man in that series is sachin. Infact he is the man responsible for that series win..he is the key man in this series too..if he clicks anything can happen..in the test series we had a game on because of senior members which nz lacks..*i think nz will win the series with 4-1.*...


----------



## Coool (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^^ Mera jotysh Sahi nahi howa........
Congo to Indians

Picture abhi baaki hai mere dost!!!


----------



## Pat (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

It cant be 4-1 now..4-0 looks more like it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Change the name of the thread


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

How abt India PAW*NZ*!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Coool said:


> ^^ Mera jotysh Sahi nahi howa........
> Congo to Indians
> 
> Picture abhi baaki hai mere dost!!!



yeh indians indians kya laga rakha hai tu kya japan ka hai?


----------



## Coool (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

^ I mean Team india(Men in dark blue, dhoni's team)


----------



## spironox (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

the cup is ours na lets forget the last match cheers


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

Badly pwnd today. Serious ownage by NZ.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Badly pwnd today. Serious ownage by NZ.



India TV news

"yeh match hum dhoni ki wajah se haare haan bhaiyon aur unki behenon iski wajah hai dhoni woh kaise apni lucky chaddi pehan na bhool gaye"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

lol?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: India lost to NZ*

should this thread be moved to CHIT CHAT ? [...or merged with the cricket channel over at chit chat ?..]


----------

